# Dog Training Video for Balance



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

My dog obedience trainer who uses clicker training forwarded this video to me. You might find it interesting:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehe, the spinning on a front-leg target to learn to swing his butt is _exactly_ what I'm doing with Paris at the moment to be able to solidify our left turns in heel work! It's what I was talking about with Kalamama how doing separate exercises for teaching the left and right turns etc; this video perfectly demonstrates what I'm teaching for the left turn (the 'swing yur butt' game! heh) 

I have seen the gym ball work before, and I've even seen a great dane up on a massive one too!!! LOL.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

we use this in agility training also to teach rear end awareness and, of course, in obedience to work on turns and rotating for the glove in utility. It's loads of fun for the dogs.


----------

